
The return of the mainframe: Back in fashion - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15276714&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl
======
sophacles
I swear I have been reading a variation on this article every other year or so
for the last decade. It's almost like the old 'bsd is dying' joke.

